# Finger weg von Canyon Bikes? Krasses Fehlverhalten!



## joe-gewinner (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Forenleser,

möchte hier meinen Frust loswerden über einen von Canyon getätigten Schaden. 

Zur Vorgeschichte: Habe im Februar bei Canyon einen Nerve ES 9.0 Frameset gekauft. Leider musste ich am 01.05.2011 feststellen das ein Schraubenkopf abgebrochen war. Warum auch immer? (siehe Bild1)

Reklamationsabwicklung war im großen und ganzen in Ordnung! 

Nun kommt der Rahmen zurück und finde eine riesige Delle im Unterrohr. (siehe Bild 2) Zur Anmerkung: War beim versenden noch nicht da!

War ziemlich sauer und habe dies sofort telefonisch und im Anschluss daran sofort auf der Canyon Webseite im Reklamationsbereich mit Bilder gemeldet.

Nach einigen Telefonischen Gesprächen und Email Verkehr mit Herrn Jens H., wurde mir heute mitgeteilt das 
_nach erneuter Prüfung können wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Wareneingangsprüfung am 10. Mai 2011 um 12.56 Uhr per E-Mail an Sie versendet wurde.

Darin vermerkt wurde eine Delle im Unterrohr, die unser Wareneingang nach dem öffnen des Verpackungskartons festgestellt hatte. Ein Schaden an der Verpackung konnte nicht festgestellt werden. Der von Ihnen angezeigte Schaden, hätte von Ihnen 24 Stunden nach dem Empfang beim Transportunternehmen gemeldet werden müssen. Eine Kostenübernahme zur Regulierung des Schadens, ist von unserer Seite leider nicht möglich.

Gerne würden wir Ihnen jedoch anbieten, den Rahmen innerhalb unseres Crash Replacement zu ersetzen. Einen neuen Rahmen könnten wir Ihnen zur Häfte des aktuellen Verkaufspreises ohne Anbauteile wie beispielsweise Sattelstütze, Umwerfer, Dämpfer oder Vorbau anbieten._

WAS???

1. In der Email vom 10. Mai 2011 um 12.56 Uhr, hat nichts von einer Delle im Rahmen gestanden! Hier die Email: 

_Kundennummer: D202xxxx

Sehr geehrte/er Mark xxxx,

wir haben Ihre Einsendung/Rücksendung heute erhalten. Die Lieferung besteht aus folgenden
Artikeln:
Nerve ES 9.0 Frameset 2006
Rad komplett: Nur Rahmen mit Dämpfer,Steierlagerschalen


Bitte prüfen Sie die Richtigkeit der aufgeführten Angaben.

Unsere Eingangskontrolle beginnt in Kürze. Sollte es sich um einen Reparaturauftrag handeln,
so werden wir uns nach Feststellung des Umfanges mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen. Bei einer
Rückgabe prüfen wir die Sendung auf eventuelle Schäden und Vollständigkeit bevor wir Ihnen
den entsprechenden Betrag gutschreiben. In beiden Fällen erhalten Sie von uns eine
Benachrichtigung per E-Mail.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team _

2. Der Karton bei der letzten Rücksendung war ebenfalls nicht beschädigt, warum sollte ich mich also beim Transportunternehmen melden? 
Und wenn der Karton beschädigt gewesen wäre wieso wird mir das nicht am Telefon mitgeteilt das ich mich innerhalb von 24h dort melden müsste, habe mich ja sofort nach dem Empfang des Paketes und Prüfung des Rahmens bei Canyon gemeldet! 

Den Karton habe ich noch, dient jetzt wohl als Art Beweismittel!

Es traurig einen Rahmen wegen einem Reklamationsgrund einzusenden, und der kommt zerstört wieder! 

Bei Canyon liegt einiges im Argen. 
Und sollte sich niemand von Canyon hier im Forum um den Fall kümmern oder auf meine letzte E-Mail an Canyon positiv antworten werde ich wohl Rechtmittel einlegen müssen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Mai 2011)

Finger weg von Gurken! Davon bekommt man Durchfall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirobiker (27. Mai 2011)

joe-gewinner schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forenleser,
> 
> möchte hier meinen Frust loswerden über einen von Canyon getätigten Schaden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Mai 2011)

Vor allem schade, dass man bei so nem absolut nicht repräsentativen Einzelfall so ne verallgemeinernde Bildzeitungsüberschrift wählt... Natürlich ist das in seinem Fall ärgerlich, aber kein Grund so was wie "Finger weg von Canyon Bikes" zu schreiben... Und hilfreich ist es auch nicht sich vor abschließender Klärung des Falls so abwertend zu äußern.


----------



## BrotherMo (27. Mai 2011)

wie alt ist der rahmen den überhaupt? lieg ich total falsch oder handelt es sich um einen rahmen der schon mindestens 3 - 4 jahre alt ist.
auf den bildern sind auf jeden fall noch die alten canyon-logos....


----------



## joe-gewinner (27. Mai 2011)

???


----------



## joe-gewinner (27. Mai 2011)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> wie alt ist der rahmen den überhaupt? lieg ich total falsch oder handelt es sich um einen rahmen der schon mindestens 3 - 4 jahre alt ist.
> auf den bildern sind auf jeden fall noch die alten canyon-logos....


Rahmen wurde im Outlet Februar 2010 neu gekauft!


----------



## joe-gewinner (27. Mai 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Vor allem schade, dass man bei so nem absolut nicht repräsentativen Einzelfall so ne verallgemeinernde Bildzeitungsüberschrift wählt... Natürlich ist das in seinem Fall ärgerlich, aber kein Grund so was wie "Finger weg von Canyon Bikes" zu schreiben... Und hilfreich ist es auch nicht sich vor abschließender Klärung des Falls so abwertend zu äußern.


Wenn die Prozesse bei Canyon nicht stimmen, Kundeneigentum beschädigt wird und der Schaden dann noch dem Kunden in die Schuhe geschoben wird, was bitte ist falsch an solch einem Titel!
Grösstmöglichste Aufmerksamkeit durch den Titel erhalten, damit soetwas bei anderen Kunden nicht mehr passiert!
Canyon muss sich hier verbessern und nicht ich durch meine Titelauswahl!


----------



## joe-gewinner (27. Mai 2011)

mirobiker schrieb:


> joe-gewinner schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo liebe Forenleser,
> ...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Mai 2011)

Nur an deinem Einzelfall kannste du überhaupt nicht festmachen ob die Prozesse nicht stimmen oder nicht... Ausreißer gibt es immer Mal. Das ist kein Grund hier so nen Aufreißer zu machen! Was meinste wieviele Reperaturen dort täglich ohne jegliche Probleme ablaufen? Wenn der Prozess nicht stimmen würde, würde man hier doch nichts anderes mehr lesen! Mein Gott!
Es ist in deinem Fall nicht richtig gelaufen, aber das ist nicht die Regel! Klär das persönlich mit Canyon und gut ist!


----------



## sb_am (27. Mai 2011)

joe-gewinner schrieb:


> Wenn die Prozesse bei Canyon nicht stimmen, Kundeneigentum beschädigt wird und der Schaden dann noch dem Kunden in die Schuhe geschoben wird, was bitte ist falsch an solch einem Titel!
> Grösstmöglichste Aufmerksamkeit durch den Titel erhalten, damit soetwas bei anderen Kunden nicht mehr passiert!
> Canyon muss sich hier verbessern und nicht ich durch meine Titelauswahl!


 
Das Problem daran ist, dass es nur ein Einzelfall ist und für uns alle nicht ersichtlich ist, wer den Fehler gemacht hat.
Das jetzt so aufzuschaukeln halte für sehr gefählich!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebmin (27. Mai 2011)

Freunde, die meisten Eurer Kommentare helfen dem Threadersteller nicht wirklich weiter.

Beide Seiten haben hier wohl gute Gründe für Ihre Position.

Wenn Canyon wirlich beim Eingang einen "frischen" Rahmenschaden festgestellt (und gemeldet?!) hatte, dann hätte man das dem Transportunternehmen und deren Versicherung melden müssen bzw. können.
Wenn Du die Email von Canyon vom 10. Mai 2011 um 12.56 Uhr nicht bekommen hast, dann lasse Sie Dir doch nochmal zuschicken (per weiterleiten, ob wirklich was geschickt wurde - wovon ich aber aussgehe).

Nun kommen bei Canyon perfekt gepfelgte und total vergammelte Bikes für Reparaturen an.
Ob der Schaden schon ein Jahr alt ist oder erst beim aktuellen Versand passiert ist, ist für Canyon schwer erkennbar.

In diesem Falle hat man offensichtlich beim Erhalt den Schaden am Bike erkannt. Die Verpackung scheint aber i.O. gewesen zu sein und somit kein Grund (und Beweismittel) was beim Spedi zu reklamieren.

Nach den Bildern hätte da ein Loch im Karton sein müssen, da sich was Spitzes / Kantiges ins Rohr gedrückt hat.
Oder es lag was im Karton, was nicht gut gepolstert war. Dann lag es am Verpacker.

Man könnte Unterstellen, daß die Beule durch einen Mitarbeiter entstanden ist und der versucht, es auf den Kunden abzuwälzen. Das wird man nicht beweisen können, wenn man nicht eine total perfekt gepolsterte Verpackung hatte und diese nicht per Foto dokumentiert hat. Für sowas wird Canyon aber ggfs. eine Versicherung haben(?).

Naja, das ist für beide Seiten blöd gelaufen und rechtliche Schritte kosten vermutlich Geld ohne das erwartete Ergebnis zu bringen.

Muss denn der Rahmen bei einer deratigen Delle überhaupt getauscht werden? IMHO dürfte diese Delle keinen Einfluss auf die Stabi haben?

Wie wäre es mit Spachteln und lackieren oder Aufkleber drauf? Ich weiß, das hilft nicht wirklich weil die Seele des pfleglichen Bikers trotzdem bei jedem Anblick der Stelle weint.


----------



## joe-gewinner (27. Mai 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Nur an deinem Einzelfall kannste du überhaupt nicht festmachen ob die Prozesse nicht stimmen oder nicht... Ausreißer gibt es immer Mal. Das ist kein Grund hier so nen Aufreißer zu machen! Was meinste wieviele Reperaturen dort täglich ohne jegliche Probleme ablaufen? Wenn der Prozess nicht stimmen würde, würde man hier doch nichts anderes mehr lesen! Mein Gott!
> Es ist in deinem Fall nicht richtig gelaufen, aber das ist nicht die Regel! Klär das persönlich mit Canyon und gut ist!


Durch die Anzahl deiner Beiträge bei diesem Thema entsteht der Eindruck das er dich persönlich interessieren muss, aus was für Gründen auch immer?
Nur hilfreich oder nützlich sind sie nicht!


----------



## JENSeits (27. Mai 2011)

So unabhängig ob ich Canyon mag oder nicht:


Das du verärgert bist ist total verständlich, aber bitte brems dich etwas. Ich kann mir beim Besten / schlechtetesten Willen nicht vorstellen das Canyon dir das jetzt in die Schuhe schieben möchte. Vielleicht wurde die Mail, in der auf die Delle hingewiesen wurde, ja auch einfach durch einen IT-Fehler nicht versendet?
Vielleicht ist einem Familienvater auch ein Mißgeschick passiert und er fürchtet um das Essen der Kinder wenn der Chef das mitbekommt?


Genug spekuliert. Bitte spreche ruhig mit Canyon, am Besten rufst du da mal an und schilderst alles ruhig und sachlich. Ich bin mir sicher die werden dir entgegen kommen und den Fall erneut unter die Lupe nehmen.



Liebe Grüße, Jens


----------



## joe-gewinner (27. Mai 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Freunde, die meisten Eurer Kommentare helfen dem Threadersteller nicht wirklich weiter.
> 
> Beide Seiten haben hier wohl gute Gründe für Ihre Position.
> 
> ...


Email vom 10. Mai 2011 um 12:56Uhr habe ich erhalten! Die Email ist im Anfangsartikel reinkopiert ausser Name und Kundennummer wurde nichts verändert! Und hier steht nichts von einer Beschädigung. 

Und egal welche Alternativen der Schadensentstehung und -abwicklung man hier durchgeht Canyon´s Prozesse waren hier bei allen Alternativen die man durchgehen kann fehlerhaft bis hin zur letzten Email in der ich innerhalb von 24h einen Transportschaden beim Transporteur melden soll und von Canyon darüber nicht informiert wurde und der Karton nicht beschädigt ist. 

Desweiteren kann man schon erkennen ob der Schaden relativ frisch ist, bzw. ob der Rahmen die Beschädigung schon hatte als er noch gefahren wurde. 
Es setzen sich kleine Verschmutzungen ab. 
Einfach nur traurig.


----------



## joe-gewinner (27. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So unabhängig ob ich Canyon mag oder nicht:
> 
> 
> Das du verärgert bist ist total verständlich, aber bitte brems dich etwas. Ich kann mir beim Besten / schlechtetesten Willen nicht vorstellen das Canyon dir das jetzt in die Schuhe schieben möchte. Vielleicht wurde die Mail, in der auf die Delle hingewiesen wurde, ja auch einfach durch einen IT-Fehler nicht versendet?
> ...


Mein Schritt hier im Forum war gut überlegt, habe Canyon ruhig und sachlich alles erklärt _zweimal_ am Telefon und einmal in einem sachlichen Reklamationsbericht mit Bildern alles Dokumentiert! 

Habe mir immer den gleichen Sachbearbeiter geben lassen, damit hier keine Überschneidungen, Verwechslungen oder ähnliches auftreten kann.

Was kann ich sonst noch machen, ausser den Rechtsweg einzuschlagen?


----------



## rosenland (27. Mai 2011)

joe-gewinner schrieb:


> ...
> Was kann ich sonst noch machen, ausser den Rechtsweg einzuschlagen?




Nächstes mal beim Fachhändler in deiner Nähe kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (27. Mai 2011)

joe-gewinner schrieb:


> Was kann ich sonst noch machen, ausser den Rechtsweg einzuschlagen?



1.) (in deinem interesse) hier nicht so rumzumaulen. was auch immer wirklich passiert ist sei mal dahingestellt. wenn ich als verkäufer lesen müsste wie ein unzufriedener kunde meinen namen durch den dreck zieht, dann würd sich bei mir die kulanz auch bald mal aufhören. und im endeffekt wirst du auf die kulanz angewiesen sein. 

2.) warten: ich bin mir sicher du wirst bis spätestens Montag eine PN in deinem Postfach haben. 

3.) radfahren (bis eine lösung gefunden ist), die Delle würde ich als nicht kritisch einstufen.


----------



## Bikebmin (27. Mai 2011)

@Joe-Gewinner
Auch wenn es ärgerlich ist, solltest Du - wie auch von anderen gesagt - ruhiger bei der Sache bleiben.

Von dem was beschrieben wird, sind die Prozesse vollkommen in Ordnung und für die Reklamtionsbedingungen von DHL & Co für die Warenübergabe/-kontrolle kann Canyon auch nichts.

Nochmal zur Email vom 10. Mai.. 
In dem von Dir zitierten Text steht auch, daß die Eingangskontrolle noch  folgt. Es müßte also eine weitere Mitteilung von Canyon gegeben haben!?
Wenn da wirklich nichts anderes kam oder drin stand, kannst Du das Canyon ja vorlegen, daß sie eben *nicht* auf einen Schaden bei Erhalt hingewiesen haben.
Ich bezweifle aber, daß Canyon (schriftlich) behauptet etwas schriftlich mitgeteilt zu haben, wenn dem nicht so war.

Deine Reklamation wäre ggfs. besser parallel an den Paketdienst gegangen, von wegen der Meldefristen. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde dazu nochmal in die AGB des Paketdienstes gucken und ggfs. nachmelden.


----------



## Spokenippel (27. Mai 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> 1.) (in deinem interesse) hier nicht so rumzumaulen. was auch immer wirklich passiert ist sei mal dahingestellt. wenn ich als verkäufer lesen müsste wie ein unzufriedener kunde meinen namen durch den dreck zieht, dann würd sich bei mir die kulanz auch bald mal aufhören. und im endeffekt wirst du auf die kulanz angewiesen sein.



ich finde dies publik zu machen, verleiht der angelegenheit etwas mehr nachdruck und das ist auch völlig in ordnung so.
so eine delle fällt halt gleich auf und ich würde mich sicherlich auch nicht aufregen, wenn ich diese auffällige delle beim einpacken schon gesehen hätte.

@joe-gewinner:
deshalb dokumentiere ich, egal bei was, immer vor dem einpacken das entsprechende teil im karton mit foto und einem zeugen. so kann ich später beweisen, dass das teil unbeschädigt war bzw. die und die schäden schon vorhanden waren.


----------



## floggel (27. Mai 2011)

joe-gewinner schrieb:


> Darin vermerkt wurde eine Delle im Unterrohr, die unser Wareneingang nach dem öffnen des Verpackungskartons festgestellt hatte. Ein Schaden an der Verpackung konnte nicht festgestellt werden. Der von Ihnen angezeigte Schaden, hätte von Ihnen 24 Stunden nach dem Empfang beim Transportunternehmen gemeldet werden müssen.


Unabhängig von irgendwelchen Schuldfragen oder Spekulationen, kann mir das jemand erklären?

Wenn der Wareneingang von Canyon die Beschädigung ohne Verpackungsschaden feststellt (und das angeblich schriftlich dokumentiert), warum soll der TE dann einen Schaden beim Transportunternehmen anzeigen?

Die drei Sätze sind für mich in sich völlig unlogisch.


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe die Mail von Canyon eher so:

SIe haben den Rahmen erhalten und werden ihn in Kürze überprüfen da steht nix von Fehlerfrei.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Mai 2011)




----------



## johnny blaze (27. Mai 2011)

joe-gewinner schrieb:


> _
> Darin vermerkt wurde eine Delle im Unterrohr, die unser Wareneingang nach dem öffnen des Verpackungskartons festgestellt hatte. Ein Schaden an der Verpackung konnte nicht festgestellt werden. Der von Ihnen angezeigte Schaden, hätte von Ihnen 24 Stunden nach dem Empfang beim Transportunternehmen gemeldet werden müssen. _





floggel schrieb:


> Unabhängig von irgendwelchen Schuldfragen oder Spekulationen, kann mir das jemand erklären?
> 
> Wenn der Wareneingang von Canyon die Beschädigung ohne Verpackungsschaden feststellt (und das angeblich schriftlich dokumentiert), warum soll der TE dann einen Schaden beim Transportunternehmen anzeigen?
> 
> Die drei Sätze sind für mich in sich völlig unlogisch.



canyon meint hier wohl, dass joe-gewinner den Schaden vom Hintransport beim Transportunternehmen umgehend hätte melden müssen.
Also zu dem Zeitpunkt als canyon (angeblich) den Schadensbericht an joe-gewinner geschickt hat.
Schadenseratzberechtigt ist nämlich immer nur der Auftraggeber der Sendung. Also joe-gewinner im Fall der Hinsendung an canyon.


----------



## floggel (27. Mai 2011)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> canyon meint hier wohl, dass joe-gewinner den Schaden vom Hintransport beim Transportunternehmen umgehend hätte melden müssen.
> Also zu dem Zeitpunkt als canyon (angeblich) den Schadensbericht an joe-gewinner geschickt hat.
> Schadenseratzberechtigt ist nämlich immer nur der Auftraggeber der Sendung. Also joe-gewinner im Fall der Hinsendung an canyon.


OK. Gleichzeitig schreiben sie aber, dass der Karton unversehrt sei. Legt Canyon hier also nahe, einen Transportschaden zu melden, obwohl allem Anschein nach keiner vorliegen kann?


----------



## Bikebmin (27. Mai 2011)

Canyon geht damit davon aus, daß der Schaden schon vorher da gewesen sein muss.
Also beim Einpacken in den Karton bei & durch Joe-Gewinner.
Wäre es beim Transport zum Schaden gekommen, hätte es in diesem Falle sicherlich einen Schaden an der äußeren Verpackung gegeben. Und Canyon sagt ja, die Verpackung wäre i.O. gewesen.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (27. Mai 2011)

joe-gewinner schrieb:


> Bei Canyon liegt einiges im Argen.
> Und sollte sich niemand von Canyon hier im Forum um den Fall kümmern oder auf meine letzte E-Mail an Canyon positiv antworten werde ich wohl Rechtmittel einlegen müssen.


 
Rechtsmittel? Und wie willst du nachweisen, dass die Delle nicht schon vorher im Rahmen war? Und du jetzt nicht auf Kosten von Canyon einen neuen Rahmen haben möchtest?

Ich meine, die Verpackung war ja immerhin unbeschädigt. Das ist ja schon ein ziemlich guter Beweis für Canyon! Wie soll da eine Delle reinkommen? Hat die sich da etwa reingebeamt, oder wie? Oder hat die David Copperfield magisch reingezaubert? Oder hat sich das Oberrohr einfach mal so überlegt, "ach ich könnt ja mal ne Delle bekommen", und dann hats *zonk* gemacht und die Delle war drin oder wie? Erklär uns das lieber mal, anstatt hier mit den Finger auf Canyon zu zeigen!

Nenene, irgendwas stimmt nicht an der Geschichte. Igrndwas stimmt da ganz gewaltig nicht! Sowas riech ich!

Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Canyon als seriöses Unternehmen jemanden über den Tisch ziehen möchte, das haben die schließlich nicht nötig.

Ich finde es sogar sehr sehr großzügig von Canyon, dir auf so einen alten Rahmen ein Crash-Replacement anzubieten. Da würd ich nicht meckern tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte mal einen ähnlichen Fall mit dem Hersteller eines Autoradios. Alle 1-2 Jahre brach das Kabel vom drehbaren Display. Irgenwann kam das Radio unrepariert bei mir an. Der Grund, es war plattgedrückt. Angeblich hätte ich es nicht ordendlich verpackt. Nach einigem Hin und Her mit dem Hersteller und dem Versandunternehmen gab es für mich zwar kein befriedigendes Ergebnis für den Hersteller aber einen Kunden weniger und das auf Lebenszeit. Die Werbung die ich zum Service dieses Unternehmens mache kann sich jeder vorstellen.

Wobei der Tip mit Foto im Versandkarton und das vor Zeugen bei höherpreisigen Artikeln absolut Sinn macht.

Hoffe Du kannst doch noch irgendwie einigen.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Rechtsmittel? Und wie willst du nachweisen, dass die Delle nicht schon vorher im Rahmen war? Und du jetzt nicht auf Kosten von Canyon einen neuen Rahmen haben möchtest?
> 
> Ich meine, die Verpackung war ja immerhin unbeschädigt. Das ist ja schon ein ziemlich guter Beweis für Canyon! Wie soll da eine Delle reinkommen? Hat die sich da etwa reingebeamt, oder wie? Oder hat die David Copperfield magisch reingezaubert? Oder hat sich das Oberrohr einfach mal so überlegt, "ach ich könnt ja mal ne Delle bekommen", und dann hats *zonk* gemacht und die Delle war drin oder wie? Erklär uns das lieber mal, anstatt hier mit den Finger auf Canyon zu zeigen!
> 
> ...



Naja, das heißt doch nur das die Delle entweder vorher schon drinn war....oder sie nach dem Auspacken reingekommen ist.
Also einer der beiden lügt halt scheinbar...net mehr und net weniger.

Canyon ist wohl nicht anders wie andere Hersteller auch in der Bikebranche.
Und Canyon ist genau so gut wie seine Mitarbeiter es sind.
Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht wie gut die Mitarbeiter sind, aber wer sich in dem Geschäft ein wenig umschaut weiß was man in der Branche verdient.

G.


----------



## wildbiker (27. Mai 2011)

joe-gewinner schrieb:


> Was kann ich sonst noch machen, ausser den Rechtsweg einzuschlagen?




Nicolai Rahmen kaufen...Hält für die Ewigkeit und der Service stimmt auch.


----------



## Deleted176859 (27. Mai 2011)

Wäre es beim Transport zum Schaden gekommen, hätte es in diesem Falle  sicherlich einen Schaden an der äußeren Verpackung gegeben. Und Canyon  sagt ja, die Verpackung wäre i.O. gewesen.
...............................................................................................
Ich meine, die Verpackung war ja immerhin unbeschädigt. Das ist ja schon  ein ziemlich guter Beweis für Canyon! Wie soll da eine Delle  reinkommen?
................................................................................................
Wurde der Rahmen im Bikeguard verschickt? Wenn ja...:
Eine unbeschädigter Bikeguard ist noch LANGE kein Garant für ein unbeschädigtes Bike!!! Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung! 2010 mein Nerve AM bekommen, wurde liegend transportiert...äusserlich der Bikeguard
unbeschädigt...beim auspacken war das Holzstück zwischen den Ausfallenden regelrecht zerbröselt..Schaltauge zerbrochen und Schaltwerk verbogen...eigentlich ein Wunder das nicht mehr kaputt war...!


----------



## gwittmac (27. Mai 2011)

Die Aussage von Canyon, dass die Verpackung unbeschädigt war, ist genauso viel wert wie die Aussage des TE, dass die Delle beim Einpacken noch nicht da war. Da kann man Jahre diskutieren, ohne die Sachlage zu klären. Ich würde die Sache als "Lessons learned" abhaken und was Anständiges kaufen. Lehrgeld eben. Ein Nicolai, wie von Wildbiker vorgeschlagen, ist sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl... der kommt dann auch aus Deutschland und muss nicht erst aus China importiert werden.


----------



## RolfK (27. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich haste dir das ja selber zuzuschreiben, mal abgesehen davon, wer im Endeffekt jetzt Schuld an dem Schaden ist: 

Wie kann man auf die Idee kommen, ein Bike einzusenden, nur weil ein Schraubenkopf abgerissen ist? Mir wär das Risiko viel zu groß, das was passiert, wie nun bei dir. Entweder man macht das selbst oder sucht sich einen Händler oder einen Metaller in der Nähe, der die Schraube rausholt und bestellt ne neue Schraube bei Canyon. Ganz einfache Kiste.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg bei der Klärung der Angelegenheit. Cool down!


----------



## Deleted176859 (27. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350197&page=2

Thread von 2008...bissl nach unten scrollen...
Interessant ist die "Niederschrift von DHL über eine beschädigte Postsendung...! In diesem Fall war allerdings klar der "Einstich" im Bikeguard zu erkennen.


----------



## Sir Galahad (27. Mai 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Nur an deinem Einzelfall kannste du überhaupt nicht festmachen ob die Prozesse nicht stimmen oder nicht... Ausreißer gibt es immer Mal. Das ist kein Grund hier so nen Aufreißer zu machen! Was meinste wieviele Reperaturen dort täglich ohne jegliche Probleme ablaufen? Wenn der Prozess nicht stimmen würde, würde man hier doch nichts anderes mehr lesen! Mein Gott!
> Es ist in deinem Fall nicht richtig gelaufen, aber das ist nicht die Regel! Klär das persönlich mit Canyon und gut ist!



Wenn die Prozesse in einem Einzelfall nicht klappen, dann heißt das: Gelegenheit zur Kulanz. Wenn stattdessen rumgemacht wird durch den Hersteller, für den der Schaden durch negative Publicity am Ende höher ist als der "Kulanzschaden", mal abgesehen von der Relevanz des Schadens für den Käufer, dann ist das einfach ein Armutszeugnis für den Hersteller-Service.

Dass die Fanboys dann den Hersteller verteidigen, eins für sie obendrauf.


----------



## Deleted176859 (27. Mai 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Wenn die Prozesse in einem Einzelfall nicht klappen, dann heißt das: Gelegenheit zur Kulanz. Wenn stattdessen rumgemacht wird durch den Hersteller, für den der Schaden durch negative Publicity am Ende höher ist als der "Kulanzschaden", mal abgesehen von der Relevanz des Schadens für den Käufer, dann ist das einfach ein Armutszeugnis für den Hersteller-Service.
> 
> Dass die Fanboys dann den Hersteller verteidigen, eins für sie obendrauf.



100 % Zustimmung !!! Auf den Punkt gebracht !!! Auch meine Meinung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naf (28. Mai 2011)




----------



## johnny blaze (28. Mai 2011)

lol!

die Aussage zeigt aber nur, dass ihr an das gute im (Kunden-)Menschen glaubt.

Was glaubt ihr denn wieviele beschädigte Rahmen bei canyon pro Tag eingehen würden, wenn das die Runde macht?! Jeder will dann seinen verbeulten Rahmen in nen neuen tauschen.

Und ich will garnicht wissen, wie oft da pro Tag Lügner ankommen und behaupten irgendwelche Beulen wären von canyon verursacht. 
Gibt ja sogar hier im Forum schon recht sichere Hinweise auf solche Versuche. Ich denke da nur an einen neuen Torque-Besitzer, der ne riesige Beule am Oberrohr angeblich erst nach der ersten Tour entdeckt hat 


Was ich damit sagen will: ich glaube nicht automatisch demjenigen, der am lautesten "Hilfe!!" schreit. es KANN auch ein Mittel sein, um seine Glaubwürdigkeit als Opfer künstlich zu erhöhen


----------



## fkal (28. Mai 2011)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Ich denke da nur an einen neuen Torque-Besitzer, der ne riesige Beule am Oberrohr angeblich erst nach der ersten Tour entdeckt hat



mein gott, der war so super!


----------



## joe-gewinner (28. Mai 2011)

rosenland schrieb:


> Nächstes mal beim Fachhändler in deiner Nähe kaufen.


Damit hast Du völlig Recht!


----------



## joe-gewinner (28. Mai 2011)

Spokenippel schrieb:


> ich finde dies publik zu machen, verleiht der angelegenheit etwas mehr nachdruck und das ist auch völlig in ordnung so.
> so eine delle fällt halt gleich auf und ich würde mich sicherlich auch nicht aufregen, wenn ich diese auffällige delle beim einpacken schon gesehen hätte.
> 
> @joe-gewinner:
> deshalb dokumentiere ich, egal bei was, immer vor dem einpacken das entsprechende teil im karton mit foto und einem zeugen. so kann ich später beweisen, dass das teil unbeschädigt war bzw. die und die schäden schon vorhanden waren.


Danke!


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (28. Mai 2011)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Gibt ja sogar hier im Forum schon recht sichere Hinweise auf solche Versuche. Ich denke da nur an einen neuen Torque-Besitzer, der ne riesige Beule am Oberrohr angeblich erst nach der ersten Tour entdeckt hat


 
Hahaha! Der war mal lustig! Hat vielleicht jemand noch den Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe-gewinner (28. Mai 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> @Joe-Gewinner
> Auch wenn es ärgerlich ist, solltest Du - wie auch von anderen gesagt - ruhiger bei der Sache bleiben.
> 
> Von dem was beschrieben wird, sind die Prozesse vollkommen in Ordnung und für die Reklamtionsbedingungen von DHL & Co für die Warenübergabe/-kontrolle kann Canyon auch nichts.
> ...


Das Paket von der Rücksendung war nicht beschädigt!

Die Email vom 10. Mai 2011 um 12:56Uhr habe ich erhalten, darin steht nichts von einer Beschädigung. 
Hätte also die Wareeingangsprüfung noch stattfinden müssen, wäre die E-mail also nach 12:56Uhr entstanden und versendet werden müssen. 
Demnach hätte sich Canyon also nicht auf die Email hinweisen dürfen die um 12:56Uhr versendet wurde, sondern später! Die in dem Fall dann merkwürdigerweise noch nicht mal angekommen ist!


----------



## joe-gewinner (28. Mai 2011)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> lol!
> 
> die Aussage zeigt aber nur, dass ihr an das gute im (Kunden-)Menschen glaubt.
> 
> ...


Stimmt damit hast Du völlig Recht, dies ist aber kein lauter Hilfeschrei sondern ein Verzweifelter! 
Kann doch nicht sein das ich vor Versand an Canyon jedes kleinste Detail fotografieren muss, um im Notfall eine einigermaßen gute Doku zu haben. 
Und dann wird diese evtl. auch angezweiftelt!

Desweiteren denke ich schon das ein Metallkundiger Mensch sehen/ feststellen kann wie alt so ein Schaden ist oder ob dieser Schaden durch die Natur gerollt ist!


----------



## joe-gewinner (28. Mai 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Unabhängig von irgendwelchen Schuldfragen oder Spekulationen, kann mir das jemand erklären?
> 
> Wenn der Wareneingang von Canyon die Beschädigung ohne Verpackungsschaden feststellt (und das angeblich schriftlich dokumentiert), warum soll der TE dann einen Schaden beim Transportunternehmen anzeigen?
> 
> Die drei Sätze sind für mich in sich völlig unlogisch.


Stimmt, richtig unlogisch!


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (28. Mai 2011)

Hey Mark alte hütte! 
um die Sache mal zusammenzufassen: Kauft euch ruhig ein Canyon-Bike. Die sind echt dufte. Aber vertraut euer radl möglichst NIEMALS der Post (und am Besten auch nicht den Verpackungskünsten von Canyon) an. Mein 2010er Torque-Rahmen ist vom Wippentausch auch mit (zum Glück nur) eingedellter Steuersatzschale zurückgekommen.
Ach und Joe, ich glaube Dir (genau genommen weiß ich ja, dass du dir sowas nicht zurechtspinnst).
Mal ehrlich Leute: Wie skrupellos müßte jemand sein, sich hier im Forum öffentlich dermaßen zu empören, in dem Bewußtsein, dass er im Unrecht und somit ein Betrüger ist...
Friede sei mit euch!


----------



## Deer_KB1 (28. Mai 2011)

joe-gewinner schrieb:


> Rahmen wurde im Outlet Februar 2010 neu gekauft!



Du hast 2010 noch nen 2006 Rahmen bekommen? wie das denn?


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Mai 2011)

was kostet so ein 2006er rahmenset?
wenn durch den beitrag die firma draufgeht, werden dann bestellte bikes noch ausgeliefert?


----------



## johnny blaze (29. Mai 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> was kostet so ein 2006er rahmenset?
> wenn durch den beitrag die firma draufgeht, werden dann bestellte bikes noch ausgeliefert?



Für den Fall, dass Joe den Rechtsstreit gewinnt, wird ihm die Firma Canyon als Insolvenzmasse übertragen.  Dr wird dann hinfahren und verzweifelt nach nem 2006er Rahmen suchen. Wenn er ihn gefunden hat, lässt er die Tore offen stehen und alle können sich ihre bestellten bikes selbst abholen ...


----------



## joe-gewinner (30. Mai 2011)

Eine Ausgleichszahlung und vor allem eine *Entschuldigung* für den entstandenen Schaden wäre in dem Fall angemessen! 

Vorrausetzung dafür ist aber Anstand und ein schlechtes Gewissen!


----------



## joe-gewinner (30. Mai 2011)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass Joe den Rechtsstreit gewinnt, wird ihm die Firma Canyon als Insolvenzmasse übertragen.  Dr wird dann hinfahren und verzweifelt nach nem 2006er Rahmen suchen. Wenn er ihn gefunden hat, lässt er die Tore offen stehen und alle können sich ihre bestellten bikes selbst abholen ...


Eine Ausgleichszahlung und vor allem eine *Entschuldigung* für den entstandenen Schaden wäre in dem Fall angemessen! 

Vorrausetzung dafür ist aber Anstand und ein schlechtes Gewissen!


----------



## Peter K (4. Juni 2011)

joe-gewinner schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht sein das ich vor Versand an Canyon jedes kleinste Detail fotografieren muss, um im Notfall eine einigermaßen gute Doku zu haben.



Hallo Joe, bei allem Frust den du momentan schiebst, wäre die Beweisführung anhand von Bildern relativ einfach gewesen um die Unversehrtheit des Rahmens zu dokumentieren als du ihn verpackt hattest. Teile die ich zum Service senden muss (Federgabel, Dämpfer usw.) reinige ich vorher penibel und mache Bilder davon. Aus Sicht von Canyon kann ich verstehen, dass in der Warenannahme bei unversehrter Verpackung eine Delle im (gebrauchten) Rahmen nicht als Transportschaden angezeigt wurde. Ausserdem können die auch nicht bei jedem Kunden anrufen um nachzufragen ob da ein Kratzer im Oberrohr oder eine Delle im Unterrohr schon vorhanden war, die sie beim Auspacken erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Fan (4. Juni 2011)

Ende vom Lied ??


----------



## joe-gewinner (6. Januar 2012)

Bike Fan schrieb:


> Ende vom Lied ??



Kauft Euch keine Canyon Bikes!


----------



## JENSeits (6. Januar 2012)

Bla bla bla Rufmord!

Der Ton macht die Musik


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Januar 2012)

Word!


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Januar 2012)

Ein Rad im Postversand ist immer ein Risiko. Das DHL mit Paketen nicht zimperlich umgeht ist kein Geheimnis. 

Deshalb soll man ja auch ein Transportschaden sofort reklamieren. Dazu gehört das man das Paket aufmacht und das Fahrrad auf Schäden überprüft (dazu muss ja nicht unbedingt das Paket beschädigt sein). 

Und wer jetzt sagt das das mit DHL gar nicht geht: Falsch! Der Postbote hat von mir keine Unterschrift (und keine Kohle) bekommen bis ich das komplette Rad inspeziert hatte. Canyon weist darauf aber auch hin glaub ich. Wenn die Leute kein Sack in der Hose haben den Postboten mal 2 Minuten aufzuhalten.... Also würde ich mal sagen ärgerlich aber selbst dran schuld. Hier so ne Kampagne zu starten: Peinlich und Kindergartenniveau. Wenn ich Canyon wäre würde ich dich auf die schwarze Liste von Kunden stellen.


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Januar 2012)

bla


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Januar 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Wenn die Prozesse in einem Einzelfall nicht klappen, dann heißt das: Gelegenheit zur Kulanz. Wenn stattdessen rumgemacht wird durch den Hersteller, für den der Schaden durch negative Publicity am Ende höher ist als der "Kulanzschaden", mal abgesehen von der Relevanz des Schadens für den Käufer, dann ist das einfach ein Armutszeugnis für den Hersteller-Service.
> 
> Dass die Fanboys dann den Hersteller verteidigen, eins für sie obendrauf.



Lol geiler Beitrag. 

Ich kenn ein der wartet seit mittlerweile über ein Jahr(!) bis er von Scott seinen Rahmen ersetzt bekommt. Dem Händler sind die Hände gebunden. Bei keinem Hersteller läuft alles zu 100% richtig, der Postversand ist sicherlich noch eine zusätzliche Risikoquelle.

Canyon hat meiner Meinung nach ein SEHR guten Service. Meiner Meinung nach: Umso teurer/guten Namen die Bikes haben umso schlechter/arroganter der Service. Aber ich bin nur ein Canyon Fanboy also viel Spaß beim ausprobieren des Services vom Händler nebenan.

Und es ist gut das es bei sowas keine Kulanz gibt aus folgendem Grund: Es wäre ungerecht dem anderen ehrlichen Kunden gegenüber die sich den Rahmen nach 3 Jahren für den vollen Preis kaufen müssen. Wenn das die Runde macht dann könnte ja jeder eine Delle in seinen Rahmen reinhauen (womit ich nicht sagen will das der Thread Ersteller das gemacht hat) und dann zu Canyon schicken und auf Kulanz hoffen. Das Crash Replacement finde ich schon ein Entgegenkommen, was meiner Meinung nach schon hart an der Grenze ist was der Hersteller noch vertreten kann.


----------



## vitello (9. Januar 2012)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Der Postbote hat von mir keine Unterschrift (und keine Kohle) bekommen bis ich das komplette Rad inspeziert hatte.



DEN Post(DHL)boten möcht ich sehen, der DAS mitmacht 
...ohne Unterschrift kein Paket!


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Januar 2012)

Am besten holt man sein Bike persönlich ab und bringts persönlich hin! vitello hats schon richtig erwähnt! Auch wenn man auf der Post ein Paket öffnen möchte, so muss man es vorher bezahlen. Am besten man wohnt nicht so weit entfernt. Dann kann sowas nicht passieren. Aber statt beim Händler um die Ecke zu kaufen nehme ich lieber die 400 km in Kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (10. Januar 2012)

joe-gewinner schrieb:


> Kauft Euch keine Canyon Bikes!


 

schön, wenn jemand nach über einem halben Jahr seine Meinung wieder entdeckt und bestätigen kann   (>> "kopfschüttel-Smiley" <<)


----------

